

Moving from Heroku to your own server - dholowiski
http://thevagabondgeek.com/14-moving-a-rails-app-from-heroku-to-your-own-server

======
hkarthik
While parts of this are straight forward, I find it amusing that switching
from Postgres on Heroku to MySQL is glossed over as such a trivial step. Why
not just stay on Postgres when you move to your own server?

